

Ask HN: How many visitors/mo needed to be successful? - ahmedaly

Hello,
I am currently founding a new website as startup/idea but of course I will go on by myself without funding..<p>The website is around social music.<p>I need to know how many visitors/month should I target within a year, to be really successful?<p>Because I know that a successful web app/site is associated with how many registered users + how many users.<p>I have the ability to reach a million visitor/monthly by the end of the year, but is it considered a success?<p>To be more specified, I am looking for making a startup to sell it later and get acquired. :)
======
melvinram
It seems like it all depends... but I'd like offer up a thought. Instead of
looking at the registered users side, maybe consider the main metric to be
revenues & profits.

If you have 100 million users, you obviously have something valuable that
could be seen as worth acquiring to the right buyer but if you have $100
million in profits, there is a much stronger case for acquiring you and you'll
have much higher power in negotiations.

